# yamaha rx-v667 with kef 3005se



## ucon2 (Feb 27, 2011)

so i tried to set up the system with the ypao mic for an easy setup but when it came to detecting the subwoofer the mic wouldn't do it. i tried playing with the settings on the sub but nothing worked. the manual says to have it on high freq and low bass but i don't have a freq setting. i have bass boost(0,6,12db), phase (0 or 180), and power options (manual, auto). on the avr i tried to do it manually and tell it that i have a subwoofer which i thought would work but it doesn't work during test tone. any thoughts or suggestions? oh i also tried plugging it into the sub1, sub2, and even the sub plugs in the back. basically all the subwoofer choices i can have and it still doesn't work.

the speakers are awesome, if only i can get the sub to work. ><


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the receiver new? Have you tried a different subwoofer cable?


----------



## Eirik (Feb 28, 2011)

Please check if you have connected the subwoofer to pre out and not 7.1 input, these look the same but wont give the same result.
Good luck!


----------

